# Distributor problem??



## nibster (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a 94 altima thats becoming sick. It has 115k miles on it and i've noticed a problem. If the engine has been running a while, and i downshift or run high rpms, the begins to misfire a cylinder. Im guessing the distributor is the cause of this, as there is oil on the bottom of the rotor cap. Any other thoughts?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

that'd be it. Oils getting in there due to a bad gasket between your cam and distributor and is causing the spark to go out. Your lucky cuz most of the time the oil makes all 4 sparks go out. I think just a simple gasket will do the trick, but take it to a machanic because its a biatch to get out and in.


----------



## 95SE (May 27, 2004)

I have exactly the same problem, weird eh.. but mine is alot leaking coolant


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hey m, dont be so quick to condemn the distributor. thats a fairly expensive part to replace if it is indeed bad, which it may not be. the key hint here is that it doesnt do it all the time. if it was oil, it just doesnt go away, it will always be there. remember the k.i.s.s. method? (keep it simple stupid ) that basically means you check the obvious (and cheap) things first. check the spark plug wires for continuity. the rotor and distributor for cracks. the coil for cracks as well. mine had a similar miss and it turned out to be a crack in the base of my ignition coil. check those things first and fix them if needed, but dont go spending lots of money just yet. remember, diagnosis is the first step to fixing your engine problem(s).


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

once again, i'm humbled by a wise man


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the fact that there is oil in the cap is a sure sign though m, so dont feel that bad. it could be a sign of the camshaft position sensor o-ring going bad. if you do come to the conclusion that the distributor is bad, dont try to replace the o-ring. ive heard just as many success stories as ive heard stories as to where it started leaking again soon after it was replaced.


----------



## john goudie (Jul 27, 2004)

I've got to the bottom of my distributor problem. Refer to my earlier thread.
The oil leaking into the distributor will cause intermittent problems. Mine would die until let stand for a couple of hours and then start again. I believe the oil needed time to drain off the cam angle sensor and uncover the slits in the plate to restore the signal to the ECU.

The oil is not getting past the "O" ring at the cam cover, which is a 5 minute task to replace. That's why if you change that seal, the oil keeps leaking. ie you may have changed the wrong seal.

The oil gets past the internal seal on the distributor drive shaft which is inside the distributor, under the cam angle sensor. The distributor cannot be dissassembled unless you have the gear to remove sensitive pressed on components.
The specialists who repair the distributors machine the body to receive a lipped seal and reassemble. I notice Ebay has brand new for $199.
Good luck,
John


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good info. ive fortunately not had to fix my dis. its lasted thru two engines and lots of engine washings... so far so good.


----------



## 95SE (May 27, 2004)

Well I got my car fixed.. The oil in my distributor somehow f-ed up my cam sensor. soo i got a used disty for a replacement. they said that would work


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sweet. good to hear it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that is a common problem in the Alty.... distributor replacement


----------

